# Stock 4.1.1 JB



## NicT (Oct 3, 2011)

Which kernels can be be ran with the stock rom? I'm new to this coming from a Droid x so forgive me

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

Most of them are on xda, only LeanKernel is posted on Rootzwiki for the Verizon's GSIII. Off the top of my head there's LeanKernel, KT747, Galaxy KOR, and DeviantKernel with each being compatible with TW JB 4.1.1.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

NicT said:


> Which kernels can be be ran with the stock rom? I'm new to this coming from a Droid x so forgive me
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


If you are on stock, avoid any kernels that are labeled AOSP. Those are not stock. Only flash kernels labeled touchwhiz.


----------



## NicT (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm thinking of leankernel so that's good. Ill check over at xda as well. Thanks

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

